# Lavarropas Serie Dorada sd-70 automatico no desagota no centrifuga



## dany63 (Mar 19, 2015)

hola,me llego al taller un lavarropas serie dorada sd-70,el cliente me dijo que no desagota y no sentrifuga,reviso la bomba de desagote la desconecto y la pruebo y funciona bien sin ruidos,conecto una lampara a los cables donde se conecta a la bomba lo pongo en sentrifugado y la lampara no enciende,pulso la funcion de pausa y la lampara prende,querraro en pausa no tiene que encender la lampara,reviso los cables de la entrada de 220v y dos cables estan cortados, los dos van hacia el panel frontal el azul es alimentacion y el rojo va al comando digital,esa linea esta cortada y la coneccion de la bomba la tomaron de otro lado,si alguien tiene el diagrama o me pueden guiar como va conectada la intalacion de este lavarropas,gracias ...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2015)

Generalmente a la bomba la comandan con pequeño triac en la placa, el motor con triac's o con relay, deberias ubicar esos elementos en la placa y ver hacia atrás que hay roto, alguien audas metio mano y se mand una,,,


----------



## osotronico (Abr 15, 2015)

aca dejo link para bajar el manual
http://90.80.233.72.static.reverse....anual+de+servicio+lavadora+serie+dorada+sd-70


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2015)

En ese sitio un manual de lavarropas????? me parece que no.........


----------

